# fort pickens sound side?



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is anyone catcing anything out there aroind jetties? Flounder or spanish?


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*pickens*

black snapper/flounder on live shrimp when i went on sunday


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool thanks, ive been trying to make a trip out there


----------

